# A new philosophy on adopting................



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*A new philosophy on adopting................*

It has been one week since losing Mona, my longhair GSD baby. 2 since she came into my life. In the last 2 1/2 years, I have adopted 6 GSDs, and one mutt. 4 have since passed on, 3 of cancer, and one of an accident. There have been lots of tears, sadness, emptiness, but a friend once told me, there will be one in your life who will truly break your heart, to test your resolve and make you question yourself. That one was Mona. As I look at her empty kennel, her purple blanket, the few photos I got of her, I just get this huge lump in my throat. I only knew her 7 days. I guess I never knew just how quick you fall in love. I will never really understand why Mona's death hit me so hard. And keeps hurting so bad. The only time I felt this kind of pain was when I lost my heart dog, Maxie Lee in February 2007. Even with the suddenness of losing Heidi, I never felt this. Even as I type this, I now truly hope that time will heal. 

The day following, I was angry, hurt, and I pledged to myself that I would never again adopt a dog that I had questions about, that I would anything possible to get a healthy dog. I was angry that out of the 4 dogs I had been considering, I picked the defective one. I made lots of promises to myself, to travel, scope out, and pass on dogs that were of any question, and look until I find a perfect one, another Hannah, Sable, Perle, whatever it took. After some thought, I realized how stupid and selfish that sounded. Some years ago, I wanted to help dogs that were in dire need, and after some observing, I decided that older female german shepherds were the least likey to get readopted if they were dumped, so the first 2 to come into my life would be Buffy, and Peggy, and that is what started the trend you all see now. I had always known shepherds had their share of health issues, and taking on older dogs would be a crapshoot, and the last 2 1/2 years has brought that home. 

Mona was supposed to be my last dog for awhile. After she died, I was feeling cheated, and I was angered that I did not travel to meet all the possibles so that I could have passed on her. But now, as I look at her photos, her empty kennel, her purple blanket, I realize I would not pass on the week I spent with her for the world. She was with me only a week, but her smell, her warmth, the sassy look in those mischevious dark brown eyes will be with me forever. I would have taken a century with her, but if I were to do it all over again, a week would still suffice.

I will get another dog, an older shepherd female, maybe a bi-color this time. The next 2 1/2 years, I may adopt another 4. Or maybe 1. I do not know. What you all view as unfairness, I see as keeping a promise to myself, to do my part, and it does come at a price, and whether a dog is with me 1 day, 7 days, or a decade, in the end, it will be all worth more than any amount of gold. Most do not see, will not see where I am coming from, but I know all the rescues here know what I am talking about. I do not know if it is a new philosophy, so much as a REnewed philosophy. So, hats off to Mona, and all the other rescue dogs we have all tried to help.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: A new philosophy on adopting................*

Oh Richard, I am truly pleased to know that you will continue to rescue those who need you! I know that losing Mona has hit you hard, but she has brought you a renewed vision of your sense of purpose for your girls! And there is no doubt she needed you, and in that week with you she knew and understood love and devotion! She left this earth complete...and will wait for you at the bridge.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: A new philosophy on adopting................*

I have not had to experience what you have just gone through. (yes, we have had to see companions pass on, but not after such a short time). I have felt some amount of the frustration with Max in that it has been much harder than I imagined rehabbing him. I am going to end up spending more than I ever imagined I would spend on one animal and spending more time than I imagined it would take. But yet when I think back to seeing him in that shelter back in November, I know that I would do it all again. While we are giving him a lot, he is doing his darndest to give it back and then some. He has taught me many things, not just about the breed, but about myself.

And that is what keeps people like you and all the other rescue groups and individuals doing this. The payback is in the love and gratitude that the animals give so freely when they know they are truly being helped. I am glad to see that you are determined to carry on. The need is just as great as it ever was for this beautiful breed. I know it is a decision you will not regret.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: A new philosophy on adopting................*

I understand completely. My first love Trooper was with us for a long time, 9 years, but still to this day almost 6 yrs after he passed I think of him everyday. My kids were 4 and 7 yrs old when he passed and they still talk about him. Your heart dog is just that. The one that touches your heart so deeply that you will never forget them. It gets less painful and a little easier, but I will not lie and tell you it happens quick. It took me a couple years to not think about him and shed a few tears. The scene in Marley and Me when they take Marley to the vet for the final time...sorry anyone that hasn't seen it.....that is how we loaded Trooper, sick, in pain, and on a blanket for his final ride in the truck. I cried for about an hour after the movie reliving the pain of that sight and thought. 
Keep your head up and think of the good times. I needed a pup right after I lost Trooper and I bought Bear from a BYB...I know completely bad, but you know I think Trooper picked him for us because I could not ask for a second heart dog and Bear is pretty darn close. He is almost identical to Trooper in temperament and personality. No where close in looks. 

Don't rush and Mona may guide you to one that truly needs you and will fit in perfect.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: A new philosophy on adopting................*

Richard,
I have an great understanding of where you are at.
Recently I posted about Hannah. I went to Animal Control to offer her a future. I needed to erase the pain, and suffering she had felt. I fell for her the minute she dragged her deformed little body, with her infected bleeding stump over to me, with a wiggle and a smile.

I kissed her and promised her no more suffering, and a wonderful healthy future. By the end of the day I had her lifless body in my arms, as she was euthanized due to the injuries she had endured and could not be saved. Hannah haunted me. She made me question my ability to continue rescuing. My heart was so overwhenlmed with sorrow for what this dog endured. 

I have moved forward, but Hannah will always be in the back of my mind. I hope she knew I was trying to help her, and I hope she could feel my soul willing her to be healthy, and wanting so badly to find her a family to love her.

Take care Richard, and I wish your heart a speedy recovery. Maybe Hannah and Mona are together, and wishing us well.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: A new philosophy on adopting................*

always wishing for peace of mind for you richard. yes indeed, hats off to mona, and all the other dear ones who've left our lives but not our hearts.

we have to just keep going. thank you for enduring the pain that comes with rescue, may you once again know the joy.

take care, and our best to the rest of "your girls".


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: A new philosophy on adopting................*

Richard, you truly are a gentleman and a gentle man. When no one in this world wants these lost souls, you are there to help mend their broken bodies and broken hearts. Mostly at the expense of your own heart.

This world would be such a better place if there were more like you. Like all the people who rescue, you sacrifice your time and heart to help the most destitute.

I was worried that you would throw in the towel. That Mona was just the last straw on an ever expanding wieght of sorrow that you have endured these past few years.

Thank you Richard. Thank you for taking the time to care. For putting your heart out there again to risk getting broken. You've touched the lives of some of the saddest dogs and made them whole.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: A new philosophy on adopting................*

I know. I really do. I only had my female rescue GSD(mix?)Athena 2 months when she was hit by that truck. I still cry for her, I still have her collar... It may have been a short time, but the connection we shared was so intense, falling in love does happen very quickly in same cases. Other cases it slowly works up to it, but that wasn't Athena. I put off getting another GSD for SIX years after that...she was my heart dog. Now, I kind of regret missing out on having a rescued dog for all those years...but I also don't, because now I have Bella. I feel lucky to have gotten those two months, because it showed me how much I could actually love a dog.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: A new philosophy on adopting................*

That is awesome!! There's a Native American saying I love for sad times like this: The soul would have no rainbow if the eyes had no tears. 

Our first adopted dog lived with us less than a year, she died twelve years ago. We have a huge painting of her on the hearth, we remember her like it was yesterday. She is ingrained on our hearts, there is no way I would trade the time with her for anything. Sure I wish she had been around longer, but it's not really the length of time that is the important thing. The important thing is each little moment with them which becomes part of your life and heart forever. Think of the emptiness that would have been there without them and promise not to let that enter your life.


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: A new philosophy on adopting................*

Richard, you amaze me. I wished there were more people like you and you truly make a difference. I am so sorry for the hardships you had to endure. Thank you for for all you do for rescue dogs and giving Mona the greatest week of her life! I followed her story closely. There was just something about her. Well, I actually love them all but it was the look in her eyes, it so reminded me of our own mischiefeous coatie. I am so glad she was with you. She knew she was loved and she knew she had you wrapped around her 'little' paw Hats off to Mona and all the other rescue dogs.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: A new philosophy on adopting................*

Dear Richard,

I learned a lot from your post and your point of view. I think that your priorities are unusual and unusually good. 

I do not have your courage or resilience or selflessness. But dogs are better off with you in the world.

Mary Jane


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: A new philosophy on adopting................*

I hear you....

Diva was an amazing pup who came into my life for a short time 20 years ago. My Heart dog's daughter. She lived just 6 months (4 with me and her father) and passed after a Bowel intersusception and two surgeries... I took her down along the Housatonic River just off a trail that the three of us loved to walk... and left a piece of me with her. I still think of her, and like you wouldn't have taken back one moment I shared with her, even thru the tears and the pain.

(( hugs to you )) and best wishes. Will watch for the next dark eyes that capture your heart. When it's time it'll happen.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: A new philosophy on adopting................*

More power to you Richard! 

I hear you about Mona being the one who would take your heart. she was with me for 9 days and perhaps if I had not promised you that she was yours, you betcha I would have kept her.









DH and I are also mourning her. We have not yet taken down the crate that she used, and each day I look at her fur that I collected after brushing her and am still not ready to card it and spin into yarn. I don't know that I "knew" she was defective - she looked gorgeous and behaved like any other foster that I have picked - nervous, edgy. Was there any way we could have known that she had cancer? I dunno.

I console myself that she had wonderful two weeks. Were they better than what she had before? Who knows, all I know is that I valued her crossing my path and she taught me much - to live Life at full speed
















Bless you for taking on the challenge of yet another rescue dog.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: A new philosophy on adopting................*

Sandra said in a few words what it would have taken me paragraphs to say...



> Quote:Richard, you truly are a gentleman and a gentle man. When no one in this world wants these lost souls, you are there to help mend their broken bodies and broken hearts. Mostly at the expense of your own heart.


There are special people in this world who put the dogs health, age or situation before their own feelings. Donna with the seniors, Jean with the psychologically broken ones, Paula with the little girl she mentioned above, Sinclair with Apollo, Kerry with Bravo, and the many, many others on this forum who have the kindness of heart and soul to do what they do. And you are definitely one of this very special group. I actually didn't doubt for a minute that you would adopt another in the future. I know it's not time yet, but when it is, I will feel absolute joy for you and that very lucky girl. Thank you for who you are and what you do...


----------

